# Spsp??????????????????????????



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

http://www.wtop.com/?nid=598&sid=1220352


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

wow... thats pretty bad... 

sounds kind of odd though... he just went up to them and raped them in the water and nobody heard the screams or anything? Sounds weird to me...


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Wow*

 Nothing surprises me anymore! Outa control just outa control!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i hope he gets locked up and turns into someones ____ch. maybe then he could imagine for 2 seconds what it feels like.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Just another reason my daughter will be learning martial arts AND will be taught how to shoot a gun AND will carry mace. She will have to learn how to talk her way out as well but I think she can handle that now.

Rape has little to nothing to do about sex ... it is about exerting control and power over another human being. If he is guilty WHACK it off and make him go do hard labor in some cold ARSE climate for 20-30 years.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

not do say it's untrue, but sounds really wierd. two girls swimming? maybe it wasnt at the same time like would would suspect and it happened different parts of the day? still, they should have screamed. also, maybe it wasnt random..who knows how this will develope but it should be death penalty to anyone who does that, or anything else for that matter, to a minor, period!!

btw, donate to http://www.missingkids.com/

great organization!


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

a little more detail:

http://www.hometownannapolis.com/cgi-bin/read/2007/08_14-31/TOP


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

just sick


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Just another reason my daughter will be learning martial arts AND will be taught how to shoot a gun AND will carry mace. She will have to learn how to talk her way out as well but I think she can handle that now.
> 
> Rape has little to nothing to do about sex ... it is about exerting control and power over another human being. If he is guilty WHACK it off and make him go do hard labor in some cold ARSE climate for 20-30 years.



its too bad MD wont let her carry it. she'll have to leave it at home...

rape is disgusting. agression only over those unable to defend themselves. sorry piece of chit, i'd love to get a hold of him for five minutes.


----------



## drhnter (Jan 14, 2007)

fingersandclaws said:


> just sick


I second that. He should be strung up by his @#*^...or convicted sent to Jessup and locked up with someone twice his size so he can see what rape is like


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

When this coward is sentenced to jail he will be experiencing some terrible bowel movements for years to come. Inmates are totally outraged and have no tolerance for rapist especially of a minor.

Trust me, his time will come very soon. Make him squeal like the pig he is.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

NTKG said:


> its too bad MD wont let her carry it. she'll have to leave it at home...


That is true BUT when she puts the karate chop on his @$$ she can pick it up and know what to do with it!


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

It was reported that these girls were patients at a psychiatric hospital on a group outing. The reason why they were patients was not mentioned. If true, how do you (anyone) think this affects the case?

Does this make the accused's actions more grievous? Should the penalty be more severe?

Does some of the blame rest with the psychiatric facility? How responsible are they for the safety and well being of the patients while on such outings? Did the facility provide guardians/chaperones? If so, where were they?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

These are all good points you make D, but whether they were from a psychiatric hospital or Harvard, they are not in the wrong whatsoever. 

I believe wholeheartedly that this person should be punished to the fullest extent of the law . . . and then some.  

Those girls, whether mentally handicapped or not, are underage. That low-life even admitted messing with them, so that's enough for me to label him at the least, a child molester . . . the court will decide if he is a rapist on top of that.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

As a father, this disturbs the hell out of me. I think they should cut something off and use it as crab bait! 

Unfortunately, in most prisons, child rapists/molester are segregated from the general population for obvious reasons. But they can't protect him every second of every day. I'm sure he'll get what he deserves.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

fingersandclaws said:


> These are all good points you make D, but whether they were from a psychiatric hospital or Harvard, they are not in the wrong whatsoever.
> 
> I believe wholeheartedly that this person should be punished to the fullest extent of the law . . . and then some.
> 
> Those girls, whether mentally handicapped or not, are underage. That low-life even admitted messing with them, so that's enough for me to label him at the least, a child molester . . . the court will decide if he is a rapist on top of that.


FnC,
I didn't say the girls did anything wrong. Not sure how I gave you that impression.

I agree with you the guy should be punished as severely as possible. 

I was simply asking:
1) Should the fact that these girls were patients make the crime more severe?

2) Does the hospital have any responsibility for the safety and well being of it's patients when on outings such as this? Seems there should have been some chaperone or guardians to watch over these kids at all times.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

The answer to 1 is clear to me. Those who would prey on the weak or helpless are true scum. They deserve the most severe punishment allowed under sentencing guidelines. 

The second issue is a little tougher to answer. The hospital has a duty to protect patients under their care, but this is a shock to everyone and I'm sure no one was thinking that the girls were at risk while swimming at SPSP. So, it's hard to say that they should be responsible to protect against a risk that they could not see.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

This guy is true scum. Enough said about that one.

As for the responsibility factor... as a church youth worker, we take kids on these type of trips all the time. They always have to have a parental permission slip which basically sign away their rights to hold the sponsoring party responsible. Our counselors are usually very diligent on keeping an eye out on kids, but we also tell them to stay within sight. There must have been a breakdown somewhere.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Naw D, didn't mean to sound like that at all . . . sorry. Just got carried away typing and not even responding to your questions. 

Morally, the person should be punished more for assaulting handicapped persons, but I think legally, they would be punished the same.

Hmmm, I'm sure the Hospital will get some flack for this, but come on, SPSP? In the water? Not in a million years would I have thought that was even a remote possiblity.

But yeah D, I didn't get that impression at all from your questions, I just need to proof read before pushing the submit button


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

feed that mf to the piranhas..


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

lets take him down to AI, cover him with cut bunker and let the sand tigers have their way with him... use him for chum...


----------



## bobabouy (Nov 13, 2006)

the dirtbag is prolly illegal,just like the jerkoff who killed those 3 students in newark nj,our country is going to the animals,we must shut our borders,more and more criminals are jumping the fence each year ,month day and minute that goes by,:redface: <<>>


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Why would you think he is illegal? And shutting our borders down to what . . . rapists?


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

bobabouy said:


> the dirtbag is prolly illegal,just like the jerkoff who killed those 3 students in newark nj,our country is going to the animals,we must shut our borders,more and more criminals are jumping the fence each year ,month day and minute that goes by,:redface: <<>>


While I understand your anger about the influx of illegal aliens, I do have to admit that when you blindly apply it in this case without knowing whether he's illegal or not, it just makes you sound like a bigot.

And no, closing the borders off will not stop rape in this country. Only harsher penalties for the convicted will stop it. In case you didn't know, rape is perpetrated by all manner of people regardless of race, nationality, etc. I highly doubt this case had anything to do with race or hate... this is likely just a scumbag doing what scumbags do...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Caviman2201 said:


> While I understand your anger about the influx of illegal aliens, I do have to admit that when you blindly apply it in this case without knowing whether he's illegal or not, it just makes you sound like a bigot.
> 
> And no, closing the borders off will not stop rape in this country. Only harsher penalties for the convicted will stop it. In case you didn't know, rape is perpetrated by all manner of people regardless of race, nationality, etc. I highly doubt this case had anything to do with race or hate... this is likely just a scumbag doing what scumbags do...


Bravo ... very well stated.

We are too soft of dangerous criminals. I don't want to get back to cutting off a hand for stealing but we need to make sure these scumbags think twice before trying something again if they get out. If they do revoke their citizenship and fly them to antartica ... let them try and rape an Emporer Penguin when it is -30 degrees


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

bobubouy????????????????????????????just wanna start something!


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

legal citizens commit crimes...


and you assume that he is illegal b/c his name is juan?

wtf is your name?


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

LOL!


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

look at the kayaking section with a lock down.you got it , bobubouy had some comments in there too.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

wow, in the water with no lube two times in a row...something fishy here...:spam: opcorn:


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

maybe someone should start a new board for this kind of discussion. haha.. 

where's the admin? move this thing outta here... put it on "Kayak" section or something :fishing:


----------



## hammock14 (Mar 26, 2007)

*What about Duke?*

If the guy is guilty, put him away for life. But doesn't anyone remember the Duke Lax scandal? Those poor guys were crucified without any evidence. 

Someone brought up the fact that these girls were in Shepard Pratt and that they could have been in poor mental shape. What if these unstable girls thought this little plan up to get this guy landed in jail? 

This guy is definitely a scumbag for messing with a 13yr old, but I thought I would keep the post going with some other thoughts.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

stupidjet said:


> legal citizens commit crimes...
> 
> 
> and you assume that he is illegal b/c his name is juan?
> ...


or he might have read this quote from the article...

"We believe he is not in the country legally," Sgt. Ken Turner of Maryland Natural Resources Police tells WTOP. "We're working with INS (immigration and Naturalization Service) to determine his status."

Not saying I agree with his comments but I can see where he got th illegal part from...


----------

